# Issues after ecm reprogram recall.



## cnrobinson (Jun 21, 2016)

I've had my car for 3 years now (2012 Cruze LT/ 4-Cyl, Turbo, 1.4 Liter) and have a total of 24 service reports on my record. They have replaced (under warranty) 12-13 parts on my car since I have been the owner. I bought it used with only 20k miles on it, within a few weeks of having it my check engine light came on and since then it has been a constant battle taking it back and forth to the dealership to have it fixed. My car was actually driving fine, no issues for once prior to taking it in. I took it to Chevrolet on Thursday for the recalls, one being to reprogram the engine control module (to revise the fuel enrichment strategy as required) and the other to replace something with the coolant system. After picking my car up on Friday I drove not even 10 minutes down the road and my check engine light is on, my engine is surging, the car when you press the brakes does a jumping or bouncing back and forth motion and there is black smoke coming out the exhaust. During that trip to the dealership they also found a coolant leak so they replaced the water outlet and vent hose, also found a diaphragm leak and replaced the camshaft cover and replaced the intake manifold(this is the second time the intake manifold has been replaced since last July.) I took the car back to the dealership yesterday and they called me stating that my service engine light was on because "they believe that I may" have a bad O2 sensor but that isn't covered under warranty and I had to pay out of pocket for it. My argument was that my car was fine before I took it for recalls, even where I took it for a second opinion thinks they did something that caused the sensor to go bad. Has anyone else had these issues after their recall? or just with their cruze in general....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Contact our Chevy Customer Care account via Private Message and provide them this information. I suspect that the real issue is they didn't get something tightened down properly when they replace the camshaft cover, causing a vacuum leak. Your symptoms match the PCV valve issue, which require the cam cover be replaced.


----------



## cnrobinson (Jun 21, 2016)

Where do I find that account?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

On the gray bar near the top of the page, click Private Messages. The menu on the right will contain "Send" or something similar. Start typing Chevy Customer Care into the "To:" box and select them when they come up. Chevy Customer Care is staffed by GM HQ employees who have been very good over the years at getting dealerships to take the time to fix things right.

Also, an O2 sensor alert is frequently what's known as a "cascade failure" in that it's not the real cause, but just a symptom. I'm guessing there's a P0171 code stored in your ECU - this points directly at a vacuum leak.


----------



## cnrobinson (Jun 21, 2016)

Its actually showing 5 codes.. P0135, P0171, P0030, P0134 and P2096 I had them check it again at Autozone after I picked it up from the dealership just to see what they said.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

cnrobinson said:


> Its actually showing 5 codes.. P0135, P0171, P0030, P0134 and P2096 I had them check it again at Autozone after I picked it up from the dealership just to see what they said.


Here's an description of trouble codes that may be of some help:
https://edgeproducts.com/app/uploads/2014/08/customer_support_article-pdf-40.pdf


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Two codes are about O2 sensor heater circuits. Two codes are for running too lean (which tends to indicate a vacuum leak.)


----------



## cnrobinson (Jun 21, 2016)

So what are the chances that if I replace the O2 sensor that will fix it... I've been on the phone off and on with the dealership all day and there's no way it's their fault, they're not going to pay to replace it so I'm just going to go ahead and avoid the hassle and buy the part.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cnrobinson said:


> So what are the chances that if I replace the O2 sensor that will fix it... I've been on the phone off and on with the dealership all day and there's no way it's their fault, they're not going to pay to replace it so I'm just going to go ahead and avoid the hassle and buy the part.


The O2 code? I'd give it a fair chance. First, I'd make sure the thing is plugged in. It could have been overlooked or wasn't clipped on well and came off.

As for the lean codes - I kinda doubt it. But you can try.


----------

